# How much does your chi weigh?



## clairescunny55 (Dec 14, 2008)

Scooby is 2lb at 13 weeks, what do you think he'll be when fully grown?


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack is 2.1lbs at 5 months
Ollie is 1.2lbs at 14 weeks

I have nooooooo idea what it means in terms of fully growness!

Have u checked the weight sticky? x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

if you double the 12 week weight you should have some idea of the full grown weight


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey was 2 pounds at 10 weeks.... will find out his new weight on Wednesday.


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

Abbey is 12 weeks and weight 2lbs 4 oz, will find out what she weights again on Friday


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Babs was 3.5 lbs at 13 weeks when we brought her home. She was just at the vet and now weighs 6.6 lbs and is 15 months old. Lovee is 5.3 at 17 weeks. Both of my chis will be bigger than the AKC standard. Someday I think I would like to have one that is in the 3-4 lbs range when full grown.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter weighs 4.8 lbs as of last saturday...dont know now, he been eating loads of yummies  lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The weight chart is charting him at 4 lbs as well. Some follow the chart to a tee and some are way off, it is according to how their lines grow. The best way to tell is to look at the parents and grandparents if possible;-)


----------



## Lizzym (Dec 27, 2008)

Echo is 5.5lbs and is eight months old which puts him just under the AKC limit. He's actually quite a bit bigger than what I expected a chihuahua to be, but that just means there's more puppy to love.


----------



## TippysMom (Jan 2, 2009)

At Tippy's last vet visit in October when she was spayed, weighed in at a blistering 3.8 pounds.

At 10 months now, I'm guessing she's about 4.5 pounds now. She's very active and eats Blue Buffaflo food and Greenie treats and no human snacks or scraps.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Adam was 6 pounds at 6 months although in the last few weeks he looks like he's put on a bit!! Dont know wether it was his neutering or his age but he looks like he has a furry body warmer on now!! Still the extra blubber should keep him warm in the winter!!


----------



## ANABELLE'S MOM (Oct 14, 2008)

Anabelle is 5lbs at 3 years. I didn't have her as a puppy so I'm not sure what she was when she was weeks/months old.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

NaNa is 2 lb 12 oz and TucTuc is 2 lb 8 oz ..


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Ours are all larger than breed standard but we love them that way. We don't worry so much about them being too delicate. Trixie is 6 years old and 9lbs. Sasha is almost 3 years old and 8lbs. And Rufus is close to one year and a scrawny, all-legs 6lbs.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

bam is a whopping 7.5lbs as of december, and he is almost 15 months old. he was about 2.5lbs when i got him at 8 weeks. he is a very tall, lean chihuahua. taller than average i think.


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

i took Abbey to the vet again today, it is a every week thing here now a days, and she gained 4 more OZ she is now 2lbs 8oz mommies big girl, the vet said she is right on target and everything is going good. i am so happy.


----------



## tutebugs (Sep 4, 2008)

The people we got our little girl Suzie from told us that whatever the dog weighs at birth is what they'll weigh in pounds full grown. That's pretty true because she was 4 oz when she was born and now he's in the upper 4 lbs


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine are all full grown but I've had them all since they were pups so here goes..
Peanut is 4 yrs old and 6 lbs 
Dexter is 1yr and 4 1/2 lbs
Zoey is 1yr and 3 lbs
Pixie is 1yr and weighs a whopping 1lb 9oz. Her and Zoey are littermates, I got them together and basically Zoey grew, Pixie didn't!!!


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

CoCo is now 7 years old and weighs 5 lbs.
Cotton is 4 years old and weighs a fat 4 lbs. (vet says she needs to loose a 1/2 a lb.)
TinkerBella is 10 months old and I had her on the scale yesterday and she weighed in at 2 lbs. 4 ozs. (she fluxuates between this and 2 1/2 lbs.)


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey weighed 1.8 oz at birth and now 
4lbs at 10 months


----------



## mggy91au (Jan 2, 2009)

Sophie is 17 months and weighs a whopping 8.8 lbs. She is cuddly but I am cutting down on her food and giving her more exercise so hopefully she will lose a bit.
Huey is 14 months old and weighs 6.2 lbs.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

Meoqui is 19 weeks and 2 lb 6 oz. I feel much happier now she's bigger, isn't such a worry as they get bigger!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

precious is 5lbs iv just recently found out exactly at the vets! lol...bad momma i am! x


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico is 6 month old and weighs 3 lb 3 oz.

Can someone tell me what he will weigh full grown.
Please.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

^ Fadhila Chico should make 4llbs I think, chart isn't always right though.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I will take it. lol. I rather him being average than small.


----------



## ANABELLE'S MOM (Oct 14, 2008)

Anabelle is 5lbs at 3 yrs.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Sally is 7 mos old and weighs 2lbs 15 ozs.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Chopper was 1.5 ounces at birth. He is now 21 months and 4.5 pounds. His mother was 4 and his father was 5. 

Ryleigh was 3.25 ounces at birth. At 18 weeks she was 2.9 pounds. Her parents were 5.5 and 6.5. Her siblings are already 5 and 6 pounds. 

I would say it is better to get an idea from looking at the parents but there are always exceptions where large parents have very tiny puppies as adults and there are really tiny parents that can have larger puppies as adults. Knowing your lines like said before is the best way, you never know when a grandparent's genes might decide to show up.


----------



## gizmomychi (Mar 19, 2008)

*Gizmo's Weight*

My Gizmo weighs 3 1/4 lbs at 2+ years. He seemed to have gained 1/4 lbs just before his second birthday.


----------

